# please help me...color changing fish



## jms3_78 (Jun 26, 2008)

this is the same fish in both pictures. it changes colors all day. someone please help me identify my fish. i think it belongs to the ..Melanochromis family from your guide. sorry the picture isnt great.



















also how do i know if it is male or female?










i think this is one of those morph yellow or electric yellow, is it male or female?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

It is partly a Melanochromis. It appears to be a hybrid.

The second fish is a _Labidochromis caeruleus_. The only way to be sure of sex is to vent the fish.

Here's an article on how to do it.

http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The Melanochromis is a Johanni type. Could be M. interruptus or a mix of closely related fish. Probably male, males turn black and blue when mature and dominant. Females are yellow-orange, but adult females can imitate dull male coloring at times.

Yellow Labidochromis is very hard to tell if male or female.

Pacu? wt...?


----------



## jms3_78 (Jun 26, 2008)

thank you so much this has been helpful. what is ... Pacu? wt...?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

jms3_78 said:


> thank you so much this has been helpful. what is ... Pacu? wt...?


is that a Pacu in there behind the Yellow Lab? They get too HUGE for your tank, or almost any tank.


----------



## jms3_78 (Jun 26, 2008)

tinfoil barb (Barbonymus schwanenfeldii) .. we are actually fish sitting that one and a couple others while sis is out of town ... couple days


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that isn't a tinfoil... It doesn't have the scales that a tinfoil has... It is looking very much like a pacu... which get to 3 foot.

http://www.tropical-fish-pictures.com/f ... l-barb.jpg
http://www.fishlore.com/Pictures/Profil ... pacu-2.jpg


----------



## jms3_78 (Jun 26, 2008)

dont know. she has a wall aquarium between her living room and dining room so she may have room for it. it is really thick/deep/tall all that


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

jms3_78 said:


> dont know. she has a wall aquarium between her living room and dining room so she may have room for it. it is really thick/deep/tall all that


Lucky girl.... is she single?
J/K


----------



## jms3_78 (Jun 26, 2008)

haha far from it, married, 4 boys and expecting a girl in august. Great love for fish and dogs. their jack russels get on the boat and go diving with them. it is so funny to watch


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I doubt it... We're talking a 3 foot fish. 200-400 gallons is a minimum, and in my 200g tank it made my tank look tiny.


----------



## jms3_78 (Jun 26, 2008)

you must have misunderstood, this is not a 200 gallon by far. it stands taller then me, is about 10 feet long and at least 4 feet in depth, they are very wealthy and had it built recently for them but have not gotten many fish yet. their kids want to start small and watch them grow. that was part of the reason for this trip was to go get some beautiful fish you cannot purchase here.


----------

